# Brown Basmati Rice



## MeanMom (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the carbs for this, please? 

My 'Gem' has 'Basmati rice' as 22.7 per 75g, and 'Wholegrain rice' 21.2 per 75g, but no entry for Brown Basmati. I have been buying Tilda Brown Basmati which lists values for cooked rice as 23 per 100g but have just bought some of Asda's own Brown Basmati which lists its carbs as 61.7 per 140g cooked which i make 44 per 100g ? (It says 76.8 per 100 uncooked)
This cant be correct can it? And if it is i dont want to use it


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2010)

We never use the cooked weights as things like rice and potato's etc absorb different amounts of water depending on how long they are in the water for which can vary the weight. Alex doesnt like a lot of rice - so from memory I think we use 30% uncooked. I would be wary of such a high carb value as it does seem so much higher than normal.Bev

I just checked the asda rice (brown basmati) we have here and it says 76.8 per 100g - so I was miles out - its a good job Alex doesnt eat rice much!


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks bev - see what you mean about cooked weights - never thought about that before.

still dont understand why Brown basmati rice would be that high according to Asda wheb the Tilda is much lower and in line with the figure I have for other kinds 

Anybody else know? White rice is much lower than that isnt it?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Can anyone tell me the carbs for this, please?
> 
> My 'Gem' has 'Basmati rice' as 22.7 per 75g, and 'Wholegrain rice' 21.2 per 75g, but no entry for Brown Basmati. I have been buying Tilda Brown Basmati which lists values for cooked rice as 23 per 100g but have just bought some of Asda's own Brown Basmati which lists its carbs as 61.7 per 140g cooked which i make 44 per 100g ? (It says 76.8 per 100 uncooked)
> This cant be correct can it? And if it is i dont want to use it



It's not 'easy cook' rice is it? That's been polished and processed before it reaches your pan. I got a lesson on rice from my stepmother the other day - she's part Indonesian, so knows all about all rice and put me right on a lot of things.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2010)

We tend to use uncooked values too, and Asda's Brown Basmati performs pretty much as per the quoted value as far as I can tell.

My old Pan carb book only has one uncooked rice value (no mention of type) and states 87g per 100g.

M


----------

